# Performance im Akkubetrieb niedrig... warum ??



## Sponn (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab mir kürzlich das ASUS X73SV-TY088V gekauft. Die Spieleleistung ist zufriedenstellend, so wie ich das erwartet habe. 
Beispielsweise hab ich bei WoW (bitte keine Diskussion über WoW-ja oder WoW-nein) durchgehend 40 fps bei hohen bis sehr hohen Details.
Allerdings geht die Leistung bei gleichen Details auf 10-20 fps runter, wenn ich das Netzteil abziehe. 
Ich habe schon in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung und bei der Steuerung für die interne Intel-Grafikkarte alles auf volle Pulle gestellt, und in den Energiesparoptionen von Windows konnte ich für die Grafikkarte nichts umstellen.
An der Optimus Technologie liegt es warscheinlich nicht, da ich, als ich das Nutzen der Nvidia GPU erzwungen habe das selbe Resultat hatte wie auf der Einstellung "automatisch".
Kann mir jemand helfen und mir sagen, woran das liegt, oder wie ich das ändern kann? 
Vielen Dank
Sponn
PS: Mein Bruder hat sich das ASUS X53SV-SX218V gekauft und hat dieses Problem nicht!!!


----------



## zøtac (1. Mai 2011)

Beim Acer laptop zumindest gibts noch eigene Energiespaareinstellungen, also nicht das Windows Mobilitätscenter. Da konnte man die Energiesparoptionen für Netz- und Akkubetrieb noch mal einstellen. 
 Vielleicht gibts das beim ASUS auch, durchforste mal die ASUS Software, da gibts bestimmt auch sowas


----------



## iRaptor (1. Mai 2011)

Ich denke das der CPU/GPU runtertaktet im Akkubetrieb um länger laufen zu können.


----------



## Sponn (1. Mai 2011)

Hi,
die Energiespareinstellungen von ASUS selbst sind auch so eingestellt, dass die CPU sich nicht runterregelt. Über den GPU Takt kann ich nichts sagen, weshalb ich auch vermute, dass es daran liegt... 
Das Problem ist nur, dass mein Bruder ein fast identisches Laptop hat, bei dem dieses Problem nicht besteht, weshalb ich etwas ratlos bin.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2011)

Hat Dein Bruder vlt andere Treiber als Du?


----------



## Sponn (1. Mai 2011)

Ne hat er nicht...
die Treiber sind auf beiden Laptops die, die standartmäßig installiert sind (also die, die auf der versteckten Partition mit drauf sind und immer mit Windows mitinstalliert werden).
Ich werde morgen nochmal schauen ob die Treiber gleich sind und mich dann nochmal hier melden.


----------



## Sponn (2. Mai 2011)

Also,
die Nvidia Treiberversion ist bei mir 266.86 und  bei meinem Bruder 266.43.
Ich nehme mal an, dass meine Version  aktueller ist oder? Kann es daran liegen ?
Hat vielleicht jemand ne Idee woran es sonst noch liegen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2011)

Energieoptionen von Windows UND von einem evlkt. Tool von Asus hast Du schon gecheckt?


ps: mit Akku wirst Du aber so oder so sicher eh nicht lang spielen können - "musst" Du wirklich per Akku zocken?


----------



## Sponn (4. Mai 2011)

energiesparoptionen sind geckeckt... mein bruder hat sowieso alles noch auf standarteinstellungen^^
naja was heißt müssen...wenn ich mich mit meiner freundin vor den  fernseher hocken will und noch 10 minuten zuende zocken will wäre es  halt schon nützlich und unterwegs und so.


----------



## Desmodontidae (7. Mai 2011)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat das NB eine integrierte Intel Grafik durch den HM65 Chipsatz. Leider findet man nicht so wirklich was dazu, 
aber steht auf dem NB irgendwas von Optimus Technik in Verbindung mit dem Nvidia Chip?

Wenn ja, als erstes mal wie oben schon angesprochen, die Energieoptionen anpassen, dass auf Akku nix runtergedrosselt wird. Vorher am besten den Asus Energie-Manager runter.
Zweitens die Optimustechnik deaktivieren, damit das NB nur per Nvidia Grafik arbeitet. Dabei aber bedenken, dass die Akkuzeit sich dadurch mindestens um 20 - 30% verringert!

Und vielleicht noch die Grakatreiber aktualisieren, die derzeitige Revision für M5xx Nvidia ist -> 270.61 WHQL 32/64bit.
Bei der Installation nicht Express nehmen und die alten Treiber deinstallieren lassen! Am besten dann auch gleich 3D Funktionalität weg lassen und ggbf. Optimustechnik abwählen sofern
angegeben / verfügbar.

Ansonsten vielleicht mal schauen, welche Prozesse /Threads im Taskmanager nach dem Entfernen des Netzwerkkabels dazu kommen, wegfallen oder nach oben gehen.

Edit: Ich hatte mal wegen der Architektur zu Optimus geschaut. Es schein wohl nicht möglich zu sein, die integrierte Grafik zu deaktivieren, da die dedizierte Graka auf diese wohl 
zurück greift bzw. es darüber ausgibt:

"Technisch ist nur die integrierte Grafikkarte mit den Displayanschlüssen (intern und extern) verbunden und liefert immer die dargestellten Bilder. Wenn nun eine Anwendung die Leistung der dedizierten Nvidia Grafikkarte benötigt, dann schaltet der Treiber diese ein und berechnet die Bilder mit dieser. Das Ergebnis wird jedoch nicht, wie üblich, direkt ausgegeben, sondern einfach per PCI-E Bus in den Ausgabespeicher der integrierten Grafikkarte kopiert. In anderen Worten rendert die integrierte Grafikkarte einfach ein Fenster mit einem Inhalt der von der dedizierten Grafikkarte stammt. Der Rückkanal des PCI-E Bus wird normalerweise wenig verwendet und soll daher leicht mit dieser Aufgabe fertig werden. Pro Frame kommt es laut Nvidia Technik zu einer Latenz von 0.2 Bildern. Dadurch soll auch die Verzögerung kein großes Problem darstellen. Sobald die stärkere Grafikkarte nicht mehr gebraucht wird, schaltet der Treiber diese einfach wieder komplett ab und überlässt der Intel Grafik wieder alle Arbeiten. In einer Demonstration zeigte uns Nvidia, das die dedizierte Grafikkarte theoretisch sogar ausgesteckt werden konnte wenn sie nicht in Benutzung war."  -> http://www.notebookcheck.com/Nvidia-Optimus-im-Test.25430.0.html

Damit wird die schnelle Umschaltung ohne langes Warten erst wirklich möglich.


----------

